# Privileges



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It seems like my account has non-member privileges when it comes to viewing images. It's as if I'm not logged in when I am

My account has been doing odd things lately.

I went from gold to bronze, lost the ability to post or pm anybody and now I can't see pics.

I can see pics that are linked to but any that have been uploaded I cant ?????


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U have been demoted for being a cardio hound!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U have been demoted for being a cardio hound!!


I think you're right


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There's an issue at the moment with images showing as links rather than thumbnails, is that what you are referring to?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lorian said:


> There's an issue at the moment with images showing as links rather than thumbnails, is that what you are referring to?


Ah and why do we have to resize photo's now please mate?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

you shore u aint got both contacts in one eye ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Lorian said:


> There's an issue at the moment with images showing as links rather than thumbnails, is that what you are referring to?


Yes Lorian. If I upload to imageshack and link using  they show, but they apper as links if I upload directly


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks, I'm aware of the issue with images and should have it fixed soon.


----------

